# Developers from which country do you prefer and why?



## Ungu (Jun 23, 2018)

I am planning to hire a software development company. Developers from which country do you prefer and why?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 23, 2018)

Use the developer that will provide the product that works, satisfies your security requirements, and, for you the end user, is responsive to your needs.
Why do you believe the resident country make any difference to that goal?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 23, 2018)

Plus ask the developer to show off some off his creations before you commit to that person!


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 24, 2018)

The developer should know, understand, and follow all the regulations that need to be followed from all countries and consortiums.


----------



## Ungu (Jun 25, 2018)

DeltaMac said:


> Use the developer that will provide the product that works, satisfies your security requirements, and, for you the end user, is responsive to your needs.
> Why do you believe the resident country make any difference to that goal?



I believe that there are different levels of professionalism. And obviously,  I want the best combination price-quality


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 25, 2018)

Ungu said:


> I believe that there are different levels of professionalism. And obviously,  I want the best combination price-quality


Of course, that should be a given.
but you still haven't answered my question, so I will restate:
Why do you believe it make a difference where a developer chooses to live and work?


----------



## Ungu (Jun 26, 2018)

DeltaMac said:


> Of course, that should be a given.
> but you still haven't answered my question, so I will restate:
> Why do you believe it make a difference where a developer chooses to live and work?



I believe that it makes a difference because I was talking to several people and they all had _contrary opinions. _Different approaches to learning, different professional culture, different quality and prices. And I am talking about software development companies not about individuals...


----------



## Crimson Spell (Jun 26, 2018)

Now I am working with Ukrainian company. They are developing an app for my business. I don't have a big experience in software development and  I’m not a tech person at all but I'm satisfied with their work. Don’t be afraid to try something new) Btw, you can read this article probably it can help you.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 26, 2018)

Ungu said:


> I believe that it makes a difference because I was talking to several people and they all had _contrary opinions. _Different approaches to learning, different professional culture, different quality and prices. And I am talking about software development companies not about individuals...



Each company has their own mantra that guides their company philosophy, mission, and vision. That is not dictated by what country they are located in - unless they are a government agency.


----------



## Lovely K (Jul 18, 2018)

Recently, I have read an article about the study published by HackerRank, a free coding practice website that allows developers to hone their coding skills by solving challenges. It says that China came in at no. 1 for the best performing computer programmers on HackerRank overall. China is the best performing country in data structure, mathematics, and functional programming comparing to Russia which came in at the second spot with so much on the news about Russian hackers. Russia is the most dominant country when it comes to algorithms. In my opinion, choose the country depending on what approach you are looking and who can pass your security requirements.


----------



## Cheryl (May 19, 2020)

Lovely K said:


> study published by HackerRank



Seriously ?? Hacker Rank -  Of course Russia will be close to the top. They have had practice.


----------



## Lesto (May 22, 2020)

Well, good question but it's not that easy to answer. First of all, almost every country has great experts. The cost and experience level varies from developer to developer. Before choosing mobile app agency, I recommend pay attention to portfolio and reputation, also it's a good idea to find reviews. Based on my personal experience, it doesn't matter from which country developers to choose.


----------



## Daniel Dan (May 22, 2020)

I recommend this article to discover how to choose the right software development team


----------

